# Iowa help available



## johndeereguy (Oct 19, 2006)

With this next storm bearing down on part of the state, I don't think it is going to hit me in east central Iowa. If there is anyone who is going to get hammered again and needs some help just give me a call. My number is 319-330-7306


----------

